# كلمة الرب يسوع



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

الكلمة ممكن ان تكون فيها راحة او عذاب عندما تكون من اي انسان ولكن عندما تكون من الرب يسوع فهي لها وقع اخر....

عندما تمر بظروف ما ممكن ان تشعر بالوحدة ولكن الرب يسوع لا يتركك لوحدك لانه مخلصنا الصالح فهو يتكلم معك بكلمات معزية وما اجملها كلمات..

فيجب علينا عندما نسمع صوته ان لا نسد اذاننا ولا نقسي قلوبنا عن كلام الرب يسوع لاننا سوف نعطي عنها حساب كبير وما اصعبه.


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2011)

جميل يا روزى
ميرررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​




ميرسي يا كليمو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل يا روزى
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




نورت يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## تيمون (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا روزى على التأمل الجميل دا


----------



## ماجو2010 (20 فبراير 2011)

جميل يا روزى
ربنا يفرح قلبيك


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

تيمون قال:


> شكرا روزى على التأمل الجميل دا




ميرسي علي مرورك الاجمل


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> جميل يا روزى
> ربنا يفرح قلبيك




ميرسي ليكي يا ماجو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 فبراير 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جدا
  رائع جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
​*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>




ميرسي ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا
> رائع جدا جدا
> الرب يباركك
> ​*​




نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ramzy1913 (27 فبراير 2011)




----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك علي مرورك

ربنا يعوضك


----------

